# Visual Studio 2008 Debug Error



## Dissan (Jul 27, 2008)

Helle there.

I have a problem, when i debug a project in Visual Studio 2008 it just comes up with a "Page cannot be Displayed" page, it does this with every projekt, no matter what i debug. I tried Reinstall and Disable Custtom errors. I do not know what to do, hope you guys can help me out here.


----------



## Dissan (Jul 27, 2008)

It was my Nod 32 that blogged, any way i can turn that of?


----------

